# speaker build - need tweeter advice



## skoolsella (Mar 20, 2010)

Im currently re-drivering some Linear Design K2400. Im using Peerless HDS Exclusive 7" mid because of its reputation, and freq extention to 6k+. Ive noticed though it doesnt sound the best around and over 4k so I decided to get new tweeters and create new crossovers. Originally i was going to buy Vifa XT25TG30-04, but I saw some Dali Ikon tweeters on ebay cheap, and i like the idea of soft dome and ribbon together. The Dali and Vifa can be crossed over at 2.5K which is around what im planning to do. So, what would you choose? Ive never heard either in action, but what i have heard, i wouldnt spend good money on. Also, this is my first speaker build, so if you have any ifo that may help me out, its greatly appreciated!
My K2400


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Speakers are designed with specific drivers. You cannot swap them with something else unless you don't care about sound quality, but you can build your own speakers.
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, a straight swap is definitely out of the question -- 

But if you just want to reuse the box and redesign the crossover, then you have some options.

As for which tweeter, I too am interested the dome/ribbon combo tweeter. I would want to see a response chart with off axis characteristics before deciding.

What kind of measurement gear or modeling software were you planning on using? There are some good threads here regarding both if you are just getting started.

Best of luck.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to assume you know what you're doing and know how to design a speaker. If not read this.

http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-mfaq

If so proceed to my recommendation. The XT25 ring radiator tweeter. I have a pair of speakers that use those and they are very nice sounding. They are used in quite a few really nice high end designs.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it's clear you know what you're doing. HiFi makes the best ribbon tweeters, but they have bad Quality assurance so it takes about 3 to get one good one. Still you can get wide dispersion with them by removing the faceplate.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

I wonder what the point of having 2 tweeters in the same housing is? Usually multiple tweeters is a nono due to phase issues. Unless they are crossed over to each other somehow within the speaker it's self, tho I don't see anything in the pictures of the back that looks like a crossover. I'd be interested to see a measurement on that Dali dual tweeter thingie. Tho it looks pretty weird to me.


----------



## skoolsella (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I think I favor the Vifa too, although the freq response graph in the PDF from the tymphany site suggests its -2.5dB from 10k to 20k. Wouldnt this make them kinda dull sounding? 

I dont have any mesurement gear, but im certainly interested in buying some. I was looking at the BEHRINGER ULTRA-CURVE DEQ-2496 and a RTA Mic, or maybe DBX DriveRack PA, but im pretty sure that DBX is 120v, and I live in Aus so the Behiringer might be the go. Any suggestions? I could use this to messure the car speakers if i had a long enough cord for the mic right? I have a 31band eq for the car too.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

skoolsella said:


> Thanks for the replys. I think I favor the Vifa too, although the freq response graph in the PDF from the tymphany site suggests its -2.5dB from 10k to 20k. Wouldnt this make them kinda dull sounding?
> 
> I dont have any mesurement gear, but im certainly interested in buying some. I was looking at the BEHRINGER ULTRA-CURVE DEQ-2496 and a RTA Mic, or maybe DBX DriveRack PA, but im pretty sure that DBX is 120v, and I live in Aus so the Behiringer might be the go. Any suggestions? I could use this to messure the car speakers if i had a long enough cord for the mic right? I have a 31band eq for the car too.


I prefer the DCX myself since you can use it for active crossovers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

evilskillit said:


> I wonder what the point of having 2 tweeters in the same housing is? Usually multiple tweeters is a nono due to phase issues. Unless they are crossed over to each other somehow within the speaker it's self, tho I don't see anything in the pictures of the back that looks like a crossover. I'd be interested to see a measurement on that Dali dual tweeter thingie. Tho it looks pretty weird to me.


Not sure what you are referring too. Omnipolar designs must have multiple tweeters.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

You could look at the XT25SC90-04 Which is the neo version of the ring radiator. Its a bit cheaper and doesn't have the dip in the top octave. Tho distortion is slightly higher I believe.

Yeah I meant two tweeters next to each other is a no no. In bipole and ominpolar designs the tweeters are usually on the opposite sides of the cabinets, not side by side on the same baffle.


----------



## skoolsella (Mar 20, 2010)

XT25SC90-04 looks a bit small, I need a 4" faceplate to fill the hole from the last tweeter.
The Dali tweeter soft dome is crossed over at 2.5k and the ribbon at1 14k, thats all the info I could find on them.
How bout the Morel Supremo? Or anything else thats fairley easy to get? I really want to cross the mids and tweeter over at 2.5K or as close as possible. I realise to get a tweeter to have flat response over that broad freqency range is basically impossible, thats why I liked the look of the Dali. It would be one hell of a crossover to make though, especially if the soft dome and ribbon are not of the same sensitivity


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah the dali is scary because it just turned your 3way project into a 4 way.

Go here to compare tweeters FR and HD. Pick one and see if the flange is the right size? They're listed from most expensive to least expensive from top left to bottom right.

http://zaphaudio.com/tweetermishmash/compare.html

Seas 27TDFC is particularly flat with a nice natural rolloff.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

"I think it's clear you know what you're doing."
"Not sure what you are referring too. Omnipolar designs must have multiple tweeters."

You might want to read the original post because it is clear he does not know what he is doing. He is not designing a omnipolar speaker, he is trying to swap different drivers into an existing design, on top of which he wants to put in 2 tweeters in the same box which is going to sound like...stuff. Suggesting that this can be done is very bad advice:nono::spend::rolleyesno:


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Not sure what you are referring too. Omnipolar designs must have multiple tweeters.


yes but their radiating patterns usually don't overlap like this sucker is going to do. Omnis if designed well will pick up laterally where the next driver leaves off (in a circle) The off axis radiation is accounted for in the design or at least it should be. 

I'm guessing this design uses the ribbon for a super tweeter.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have used the xt25 tweeter that you suggested with excellent results. I would go with that one. Check the Zaph link that evilskillit gave you. It's a good reference when looking for tweets. Here it is again!

http://zaphaudio.com/tweetermishmash/compare.html

Sometimes the lengths manufacturers will go to is amazing. This looks like a gimmick to oh-ah customers to me. I've seen the speaker they put it on. Doesn't look like a credible design idea.

Maybe someone here has a set and can comment. I have not heard these Dali's so take my recommendation with a grain of salt.


----------

